# Coding 'nodular density' on mammogram



## Erin Go Braugh! (Jun 25, 2012)

When coding mammograms, how should you code a finding of a 'nodular density'? Is it more of a nodule or a density?....793.82 or 793.89? 

How would you code a breast cyst found on mammogram....793.89 as well? 

Thanks!


----------



## tmlbwells (Jun 25, 2012)

We use 793.89.  For a solitary cyst we use 610.0


----------



## Erin Go Braugh! (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks so much for your feedback!


----------

